# London UK Meetup



## Rob

Bad luck, this meetup has already happened! However, there's another one in September:



http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=47974


----------



## mad_malteaser

Ooh, I'm just commenting so I can keep tabs on this. Hopefully it'll be a day I'm not working (shift worker so I'll have to fit round you guys).... would love to take part in this one.


----------



## LaFoto

Give me some time to save..... :shock: !
Save up some money, I mean.


----------



## Rob

This is probably the hotel I'd recommend. It's cheap. Note the lack of words like: quality, upmarket, decent.... It's cheap. It's also in a fantastic location. The rooms start at £40 ish and go up to about £70.

http://www.regentpalacehotel.co.uk/

It's right at Piccadilly Circus in the middle of the West End. I used to stay there when I got drunk in town and couldn't be bothered to go home! It's only suitable if you're on a budget, but hey... it's cheap.

Rob


----------



## Rob

This bit really made me laugh:

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]In                      the 1960&#8217;s, the hotel developed a less than favourable                      reputation as a place of ill repute. Located near Soho, it                      was an obvious meeting point for ladies of the night to ply                      their trade. Rumour has it that if you phoned the concierge                      desk and asked for an extra pillow a deal could be done. These                      days have long gone through legislation and Soho has retreated                      back to its old boundaries.

Check out the rest here: http://www.regentpalacehotel.co.uk/history.htm
[/FONT]


----------



## tempra

I fancy that - mind you, I failed miserably on the last one  as I work away all week and need to see the kids and wife at the weekend, but they might be up for a trip to the smoke providing it's the right weekend.

Count in two's from this weekend, and most of them are possible


----------



## mentos_007

hmmm that  might be interesting.... Rob... will you take your car on the meetup???


----------



## Rob

Ok, here's a couple of things worth doing in London:

OXO Tower. If you've got some £££ for a meal, it's fab. It is, however, EXPENSIVE. The viewing gallery is awesome and gives a unique view:

http://www.harveynichols.com/output/Page128.asp#

Along South Bank a bit is the millennium wheel, the Millennium wheel is good VFM and has views of everything if the weather is good:

http://www.londoneye.com/about/vision.asp?section=about&secondnav=vision

http://www.southbanklondon.com/

Still further is the Tate Modern:

http://www.tate.org.uk/

There's literally loads of stuff and history to see...

The buses are ok.. 

http://www.talkingcities.co.uk/london_pages/sights_tours.htm

Rob


----------



## PlasticSpanner

I'll definately be there!

Might even see if I can get Vicky (new assistant!) & Noah (cheap & willing model!) to come along too.


----------



## jocose

I know you were thinking a bit earlier, but I am starting to try to build interest for the Second Annual International PhotoForum Meetup to be in England (not necessarily London, but why the hell not?).

That's all.

Thank you very much.


----------



## Rob

I'm pretty easy with anywhere in the UK or France, so let us know when you want to come over and we can drum up some business!

Rob


----------



## Corry

Whenever you have dates and times set on this, shoot me a pm so I can add it to the calendar.


----------



## ShutteredEye

jocose said:
			
		

> I know you were thinking a bit earlier, but I am starting to try to build interest for the Second Annual International PhotoForum Meetup to be in England (not necessarily London, but why the hell not?).
> 
> That's all.
> 
> Thank you very much.



This I like!!


----------



## Fate

Im totally up for the international one somewhere in England  someone PM me when anything is decided!


----------



## jocose

Slow down there kiddies.  I was just putting it out there...Let's have this one first and see if it goes over well...I mean if there are any imprisonments or deaths, I'm not sure we'll want to do it again 

And, I was kind of thinking around the same time next year...Maybe a little later so we can hit Spring Break since so many folk on this Forum are still in school.

Well, I'm glad that people seem to like the idea.  I have gotten the ball rolling; I'm sure others will take it over at some point soon


----------



## PlasticSpanner

Rob said:
			
		

> I'm pretty easy with anywhere in the UK or France, so let us know when you want to come over and we can drum up some business!
> 
> Rob


 
How many French members do we have here? Is there a way to check?

If we're going outside the UK maybe it'd be better in Germany or Holland?

I'm in favour of the London one though.


----------



## jocose

PlasticSpanner said:
			
		

> How many French members do we have here? Is there a way to check?
> 
> If we're going outside the UK maybe it'd be better in Germany or Holland?
> 
> I'm in favour of the London one though.




Holland?  I think a much of TPFers in a foriegn country is bad enough, but a bunch of STONED TPFers in a foreign country??????


Oh, wait, yea, I'm all for that HOLLAND 07 or bust!!!!!!


----------



## Rob

How does March sound for everyone?


----------



## jocose

Rob said:
			
		

> How does March sound for everyone?




March 06 or March 07?


----------



## Rob

March 06, for the UK one, not the international one. I reckon two are a better idea as there will be more planning needed for the international one!

Rob


----------



## PlasticSpanner

Wow so soon!!!

I was thinking of August! 

Maybe somewhere in between?


----------



## Rob

Ok, not a problem. April's probably out due to DC, May, June, July, August are all good, but school hols might be worth considering, especially if younger ones are going to come, so dunno, someone suggest something!

Rob


----------



## PlasticSpanner

When are the school holidays?

From this weather link ( http://www.metcheck.com/V40/UK/FREE/singularities.asp ) I'd suggest either the end of May or the beginning of July.


----------



## duncanp

they end today....


shame, i may be able to make it, need a date!


----------



## Rob

We were thinking the school summer holidays mate. Probably around July I would think?

Rob


----------



## duncanp

sounds good as im not going on holiday this year


----------



## PlasticSpanner

July 1st sounds OK :thumbup: 

Are the schools on holiday then?


----------



## PlasticSpanner

All gone quiet! 

Can any of our younger members tell us when their UK school holidays are around July??? :thumbup:


----------



## Rob

According to a couple of sites, it's pretty much 25 July 2005 to 3 September 2005. Anyone else paying attention to this thread?? lol

Rob


----------



## lostprophet

I'll be there as long as its a tuesday or sunday, have to work saturdays


----------



## nitefly

Fate said:
			
		

> Im totally up for the international one somewhere in England  someone PM me when anything is decided!



You live quite near me right? We could catch the train to London! :thumbup:


----------



## nitefly

Well I can find out the exact date for you, but different schools in different regions vary, so it would on be approximate. I don't mind missing time off of school anyway


----------



## Rob

How does the weekend of 5th 6th August look to everyone?


----------



## nitefly

That is ages away! Why not sooner? I will go find out the dates of the 6 week holiday now!

Got them: Starts on Friday 21nd July and we go back sometime around 6th Oct.

School also breaks up for a week sometime around Fri 7th April to 24th April.


----------



## lostprophet

Rob said:
			
		

> How does the weekend of 5th 6th August look to everyone?


 
:lmao: :lmao: !!!!! YEAH !!!!!:lmao: :lmao: 

well the 6th for me


----------



## nitefly

Too long to wait! I say sooner, what does everyone else think?


----------



## PlasticSpanner

lostprophet said:
			
		

> :lmao: :lmao: !!!!! YEAH !!!!!:lmao: :lmao:
> 
> well the 6th for me


 
Can't you pull a sickie for the Saturday?


----------



## PlasticSpanner

nitefly said:
			
		

> Too long to wait! I say sooner, what does everyone else think?


 
But you're young & impatient! 

I bet you open your Christmas presents on Christmas Eve too!


----------



## Rob

nitefly said:
			
		

> Too long to wait! I say sooner, what does everyone else think?



Trouble is, people need lots of notice. I'm always up for meeting someone for pictures in London, so if you want to do a day trip before, just lmk.

Rob


----------



## LaFoto

Rob said:
			
		

> How does the weekend of 5th 6th August look to everyone?


 
Not so good. We might still be on summer vacation and 6 August is hubby's 50th. :roll:


----------



## nitefly

PlasticSpanner said:
			
		

> But you're young & impatient!
> 
> I bet you open your Christmas presents on Christmas Eve too!



Haha.. I just get really excited easily, and impatient.. But how is it deliver the presents come until i'm asleep! :blushing:


----------



## Lensmeister

Not August or July ... 

My son break up from School on the 17th july and then we fly to the USA for three weeks ..... 

for me any Saturday is good or NOT on a day when ENGLAND are playing in the World Cup games .... Sunday my wife works and I'd have the kids with me.  Junior Lensmeister is ok but my 3 year old wouldn't want to do the camera things .... 

Ideas I thoght of were London Landmarks.
St. Pauls.
Big Ben.
Drury Lane Theatres.
Covent Garden.
Soho (not the sleezy area although there are some photo ops there and I do not mean girls etc I mean the Neon lights).
HMS Belfast from the river.
St. James Park.
Buckingham Palace.
Some of Londons old churches.
The Embankment and Millenium wagon wheel.
Tower Bridge and the Tower of London (Expensive to get in).
The pile of rubble that is Wembley stadium to be ! 

Ok I hope to get there ... let me know ... I am sure Junior Lensmeister would want to come along


----------



## PlasticSpanner

How about Hyde Park?

Is there a lot there aside from the lake (Serpentine?)


----------



## lostprophet

London Zoo  but a bit ££ to get in unless they do a group discount


----------



## Rob

LaFoto said:
			
		

> Not so good. We might still be on summer vacation and 6 August is hubby's 50th. :roll:



If you're seriously up for it we'll accommodate your dates - after all, priority should go to the furthest/most expensive traveller!

Rob


----------



## Rob

Lensmeister said:
			
		

> St. Pauls.
> Big Ben.
> Drury Lane Theatres.
> Covent Garden.
> Soho (not the sleezy area although there are some photo ops there and I do not mean girls etc I mean the Neon lights).
> HMS Belfast from the river.
> St. James Park.
> Buckingham Palace.
> Some of Londons old churches.
> The Embankment and Millenium wagon wheel.
> Tower Bridge and the Tower of London (Expensive to get in).
> The pile of rubble that is Wembley stadium to be !



St Paul's Cathedral is good, there's also the millennium (or wobbly) bridge right near it. Blackfriars embankment is also there and there are shots over to London Bridge and the hospital which work quite well.

St Steven's Tower  and the houses of parliament are good and are only a bit further west. Also, Westminster tube station is space age and very photogenic.

Belfast is quite expensive to get on, and isn't very photogenic IMO.

St James' park is not really worth it IMO.

Buckingham Palace, No 1 London, thingy gate are all good and lead on towards Soho.

Old churches are everywhere - I'm sure we'll stumble across a few. Near blackfriars is St Bride's which is the church all wedding cakes are based upon. It also has a secret crypt, which I reckon I could get us into.

Embankment north side for the wheel, and the wheel itself are a must if the weather is good.

Tower Bridge is OK, but it's tricky to get a clean shot of it these days. It's very near blackfriars as well.

As 90% of these things are near Blackfriars, I would tentatively suggest Blackfriars station for a meeting point. It's got some basic facilities - tea and coffee and sandwiches and there's some great shots to be had from the ends of the platforms. It's also not a very busy station, so there's no chance of missing each other, like at Victoria or London Bridge. It's also on the district and circle line, which is the most useful scenic line.

I would, therefore, suggest making a meet at Blackfriars, taking a few shots from the bridge, doing some around it's embankment, St Paul's, Belfast (from the station), St Bride's church, the millennium bridge, the tower of London (from outside), the mayor's office (just over the river), Tower Bridge (next to Tower of London), the Ravens (if they're out), a Yeoman Warder and then break for lunch at one of my favourite pubs, the Cockpit (no, not dodgy - it's where they used to do cock fighting)

After lunch, I would suggest crossing the river to the millennium wheel if it's good, or crawling around Piccadilly / Soho via Westminster and the houses of parliament if it isn't. London will be BUSY in the west end (Soho) at that time of day, so it's vital to be organised as it's easy to get lost. Then, I think it will be pub time.

Anyone who is driving is welcome to park free at my place and get a 20min (£4) train journey in to London. I'm only just off the M25, so it's a really easy journey if you come over the M25 via Dartford Bridge/Tunnel.

If Corinna and family are coming, I'm happy to come and collect you from Gatwick, but if it's Heathrow, the Heathrow Express is much much quicker than me getting you. Actually, Gatwick has trains direct to Blackfriars anyway.

Let me know DATES now people. Any other things you want to see as well.

Rob


----------



## Rob

Oh and for Sunday.... Camden Market. 

Rob


----------



## duncanp

Looking good so far..


----------



## LaFoto

Oh, erm, are you speaking 2006?

Don't think I can even start DREAMING about two flights abroad per year ... so - don't bother about my husband's 50th birthday... choose Aug. 5+6 if that is convenient, and drink to his health there and then, ok?

The next big INTERNATIONAL Meet-Up will only be in 2007 --- I was thinking in those terms... :roll:


----------



## PlasticSpanner

Tell me a date in July/August & I'll make it available. :thumbup:


----------



## Mansi

im up for a 2007 international meet too! i graduate that year (may/jul) so may be able to make it... depends on if i can wing it bymyself... gotta sell more photos! 
:mrgreen:
allthough it does look very workable... so keep it in mind guys


----------



## Lensmeister

Mansi said:
			
		

> im up for a 2007 international meet too! i graduate that year (may/jul) so may be able to make it... depends on if i can wing it bymyself... gotta sell more photos!
> :mrgreen:
> allthough it does look very workable... so keep it in mind guys



Make a book .... Sell a few and go first class


----------



## Lensmeister

Rob said:
			
		

> As 90% of these things are near Blackfriars, I would tentatively suggest Blackfriars station for a meeting point. It's got some basic facilities - tea and coffee and sandwiches and there's some great shots to be had from the ends of the platforms. It's also not a very busy station, so there's no chance of missing each other, like at Victoria or London Bridge. It's also on the district and circle line, which is the most useful scenic line.
> 
> I would, therefore, suggest making a meet at Blackfriars,




*OK Blackfriars travel details.*

The Underground is on both the District (Green) and Circle (Yellow) line. MAP HERE  It is also on Thameslink rail services.  

Thameslink runs from Brighton to Bedford and stops at the larger stations of Gatwick Airport, East Croydon, London Bridge, Kings Cross Thameslink, Luton, Luton Airport Parkway and St. Albans.



			
				rob said:
			
		

> St James' park is not really worth it IMO.


It can be .. tourist/people spotting for the people photographers.  The Squirrels are rather friendly especially if you have nuts for them. and it's right next to Buck' house.



			
				rob said:
			
		

> Near blackfriars is St Bride's which is the church all wedding cakes are based upon. It also has a secret crypt, which I reckon I could get us into.



Now that WOULD be great.



			
				rob said:
			
		

> Old churches are everywhere - I'm sure we'll stumble across a few.


Westminster Cathedral at Victoria, St. Patricks in Soho, St. Maragarets near Big Ben are all nice.

Neil.


----------



## nitefly

April 8th and 9th???


----------



## nitefly

I hope this isn't dead! So.. when is it, where is it and who is going?!


----------



## JonK

doubt I'll make it to london but just wanted to suggest Highgate Cemetery in London as a worthwhile photo stop. There is an east and west side...believe the east is open to the public. West side is supposed to be even better and maybe a group entry could be arranged.
 they charge photogs a pound to bring a camera in (at least when i was there in 2001...may be more now)
Karl Marx is buried there as well as many other noteables I'm sure.

here's a link:
http://www.londoncemeteries.co.uk/


----------



## Rob

Now I'm confused! When???

Rob


----------



## nitefly

Rob said:
			
		

> Now I'm confused! When???
> 
> Rob


]

About what?


----------



## Lensmeister

Most dates ok for me just NOT between Saturday 15th July - Saturday 5th August 2006 inclusive!


----------



## mentos_007

If you dunno what to see in London - I suggest the old part, the castle, london's bridge and allthe pubs on the south bank  and... if you wanna take pics of people... the most "interesting" disrict is Hackney  hehehhe


----------



## nitefly

*Date: *Saturday April 22nd

How does that sound to everyone?


----------



## PlasticSpanner

You're eager!  That's a good thing  :thumbup: 

Hopefully the London Meetup will be a 2 day affair with an overnight stop. (at least it probably will be for me!)

I really do think anything before June/July is going to be too soon to for enough people to organise their time and make the weekend available.

Also Rob will need time to scout out the potential locations which will save time for us not having to figure out where to go and how to get there! :thumbup:


----------



## nitefly

PlasticSpanner said:
			
		

> You're eager!  That's a good thing  :thumbup:
> 
> Hopefully the London Meetup will be a 2 day affair with an overnight stop. (at least it probably will be for me!)
> 
> I really do think anything before June/July is going to be too soon to for enough people to organise their time and make the weekend available.
> 
> Also Rob will need time to scout out the potential locations which will save time for us not having to figure out where to go and how to get there! :thumbup:



Ok! At least I will have something to look forward to! The only thing is, I doubt I would be able to stay over night :x I would be making my way there on my own so unless some really hot 15 year old girl wants to share a room, I gotta go home on the same day! haha


----------



## Rob

nitefly said:
			
		

> Ok! At least I will have something to look forward to! The only thing is, I doubt I would be able to stay over night :x I would be making my way there on my own so unless some really hot 15 year old girl wants to share a room, I gotta go home on the same day! haha



At least you're on a fast train line. If you book in advance and you have a young persons railcard then you'll be able to get it pretty cheap, so you might be able to make both days. It's worth staying if possible - perhaps you can find someone over 18 to bring with you?

Rob


----------



## Rob

How about two meetups, one early and one late? That might suit people better?

Rob


----------



## nitefly

Rob said:
			
		

> How about two meetups, one early and one late? That might suit people better?
> 
> Rob



That'd be cool! There is no-one over 18 who would come with me! I will just make 4 journeys instead.. Start out really early :thumbup:


----------



## Rob

nitefly said:
			
		

> That'd be cool! There is no-one over 18 who would come with me! I will just make 4 journeys instead.. Start out really early :thumbup:



Good lad - that's the TPF meetup spirit! 

By the way, how's your sense of direction?

:lmao::lmao:

Rob


----------



## PlasticSpanner

I have no sense of direction around London unless I'm next to the river!


----------



## jocose

Lensmeister said:
			
		

> Not August or July ...
> 
> My son break up from School on the 17th july and then we fly to the USA for three weeks .....
> 
> for me any Saturday is good or NOT on a day when ENGLAND are playing in the World Cup games .... Sunday my wife works and I'd have the kids with me. Junior Lensmeister is ok but my 3 year old wouldn't want to do the camera things ....
> 
> Ideas I thoght of were London Landmarks.
> St. Pauls.
> Big Ben.
> Drury Lane Theatres.
> Covent Garden.
> Soho (not the sleezy area although there are some photo ops there and I do not mean girls etc I mean the Neon lights).
> HMS Belfast from the river.
> St. James Park.
> Buckingham Palace.
> Some of Londons old churches.
> The Embankment and Millenium wagon wheel.
> Tower Bridge and the Tower of London (Expensive to get in).
> The pile of rubble that is Wembley stadium to be !
> 
> Ok I hope to get there ... let me know ... I am sure Junior Lensmeister would want to come along


 

When are you coming to the States and where?  Anywhere near DC or Baltimore?


----------



## PlasticSpanner

jocose said:
			
		

> When are you coming to the States and where? Anywhere near DC or Baltimore?


 
HEY!  Get yer own DC/Baltimore meetup thread!  :greenpbl:


----------



## Lensmeister

jocose said:
			
		

> When are you coming to the States and where?  Anywhere near DC or Baltimore?



Nope Sorry.  4 nights in Los Angeles then 14 in San Diego.  I hope to relax, shoot about 6000 photos and have my kids behave.  The first one depends on the last one and the middle one is a target


----------



## jocose

Lensmeister said:
			
		

> Nope Sorry. 4 nights in Los Angeles then 14 in San Diego. I hope to relax, shoot about 6000 photos and have my kids behave. The first one depends on the last one and the middle one is a target


 
Yea, LA is way far from me 

Have y'all decided on the London meetup date?  I might see if I can do it, but I don't think I will be able to, but who knows.


----------



## Rob

No, but it looks promising for April 22/3, and August the somethingth so far?

If you're intending to come, PICK A DATE please. Where's HvR?

Rob


----------



## magicmonkey

I'd love to come along and I could probably make the April 22/23 if that would be ok with everyone...


----------



## Rob

Good, 

Ok, we have: April 22/23rd 2006 London meet and the September 2/3rd 2006 meet. How's about that? Who's coming! 

Rob


----------



## Hertz van Rental

I'll have to see if I can book those April days off.
I know London pretty well.
I would suggest the Photographer's Gallery coffee shop as a good place to meet. It's just over the road from Leicester Square, has several good gallery spaces to look at, a good bookshop - and they have some nice cake.
http://www.photonet.org.uk/index.php?latest

(Dare I tell you that I had some of my photos exhibited there in the 80's?  )


----------



## lostprophet

Rob said:
			
		

> Good,
> 
> Ok, we have: April 22/23rd 2006 London meet and the September 2/3rd 2006 meet. How's about that? Who's coming!
> 
> Rob


 
well I can make both sundays but work on saturdays but I might see if I can blag a saturday off


----------



## jocose

Rob said:
			
		

> Good,
> 
> Ok, we have: April 22/23rd 2006 London meet and the September 2/3rd 2006 meet. How's about that? Who's coming!
> 
> Rob


 
So no august?

I definitely won't be able to make the april one, but I might the sept.


----------



## nitefly

w00t! I will be going!

See you all there!


----------



## PlasticSpanner

April then!  :thumbup:


----------



## Rob

Right, as no-one has objected, we'd better set the dates more firmly.

I'm amending the first post appropriately.

Rob


----------



## Lensmeister

Rob said:
			
		

> This is actually now two London meetups:
> 
> Weekend of April 22nd/23rd 2006
> Weekend of September 2nd/3rd 2006
> 
> Please come along! Locations still not formalised, but see below for more details!
> 
> Rob



I hope to get to both depends on the Football fictures ... 

Now there's an idea .. sports photography.


----------



## Rob

Photography is more important than football. :greenpbl:


----------



## Lensmeister

Rob said:
			
		

> Photography is more important than football. :greenpbl:



O M G ................... Go wash your mouth out.


----------



## nitefly

Lensmeister said:
			
		

> O M G ................... Go wash your mouth out.



I agree with Rob, sorry haha..


----------



## Rob

So... any more takers? Let's get a list together.

Rob


----------



## Lensmeister

Fam Permitting I can make Satursday only


----------



## nitefly

Put my name on the list!


----------



## nitefly

Weekend of April 22nd/23rd 2006 
Weekend of September 2nd/3rd 2006

So is everyone happy with those dates? I can't wait!


----------



## Rob

nitefly said:
			
		

> Weekend of April 22nd/23rd 2006
> Weekend of September 2nd/3rd 2006
> 
> So is everyone happy with those dates? I can't wait!



Yep, dates are officially set now. Unless we change them.

Rob


----------



## nitefly

Would anyone happen to be passing through Birmingham on their drive down to London?


----------



## Rob

nitefly said:
			
		

> Would anyone happen to be passing through Birmingham on their drive down to London?



PM PlasticSpanner, he might be coming past

Rob


----------



## PlasticSpanner

As far as I know right now I'll be coming down by train. (I don't like driving in London, it's dangerous! )

If plans change though I'll let you know and we can split the cost. :thumbup: 

You're welcome to meet up on the train too & travel down together.  Just depends if/where the trains change.


----------



## PlasticSpanner

I could come down in the Golf (with new dents!  ) if you don't mind sitting nearly on the floor & not being able to see out! 

Passenger "seat" is quite low down!


----------



## nitefly

PlasticSpanner said:
			
		

> I could come down in the Golf (with new dents!  ) if you don't mind sitting nearly on the floor & not being able to see out!
> 
> Passenger "seat" is quite low down!



That'd be grand!

Let me know whether your going in car or train by MSN or PM incase i forget to check this thread :thumbup:


----------



## PlasticSpanner

nitefly said:
			
		

> That'd be grand!
> 
> Let me know whether your going in car or train by MSN or PM incase i forget to check this thread :thumbup:


 
:thumbup:


----------



## nitefly

*The list:
*Me (nitefly)
PlasticSpanner
Rob
Lensmeister
Hertz (maybe)
lostprophet (sunday only)
tempra
cbay (maybe)


C'mooon people put your name down


----------



## Lensmeister

I'm ok for the Saturday only ...


----------



## Hertz van Rental

I'll try and get down - depends on my work shifts.


----------



## Arch

I'd like to make a meetup..... but my work pattern is completely random, so i can't commit to a date and i can't afford to turn a job down at the mo. However if nearer the time i think i can make it i'll let you all know


----------



## nitefly

List updated


----------



## lostprophet

nitefly said:
			
		

> *The list:*
> Me (nitefly)
> PlasticSpanner
> Rob
> Lensmeister
> Hertz (maybe)
> Lostprophet (Sunday only)
> 
> 
> C'mooon people put your name down


 
I keep putting my name down for the Sundays but everyone just forgets about me


----------



## Hertz van Rental

If you look at the list you posted, Lostprophet, I think you'll find you haven't been forgotten :mrgreen:


----------



## lostprophet

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> If you look at the list you posted, Lostprophet, I think you'll find you haven't been forgotten :mrgreen:


 
oh yeah guess im just a bit of an idiot


----------



## Hertz van Rental

lostprophet said:
			
		

> oh yeah guess im just a bit of an idiot


Nah! We Mods just do it all with mirrors to make it look that way


----------



## tempra

I think I may be coming to this, the Mrs has agreed that she needs to get shot of me for a day or two so I do believe that it's a definite for Saturday, and tentative for Sunday!

Whoo and indeed Hooo


----------



## nitefly

List updated again 

Sorry about that lostprophet


----------



## Rob

*The list:
*Nitefly
 PlasticSpanner
 Rob
 Lensmeister (saturday only)
 Hertz (maybe)
 lostprophet (sunday only)
cbay (maybe)
Archangel (maybe)
Tempra (sat, maybe sunday)


----------



## Hertz van Rental

So now we have tempra _and_ Tempra?
I didn't think this place was roomy enough for an echo...


----------



## nitefly

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> So now we have tempra _and_ Tempra?
> I didn't think this place was roomy enough for an echo...



My list obviously wasn't good enough for Rob :er: haha..


----------



## tempra

I'm like New York - so good they named me twice!


----------



## Lensmeister

tempra said:
			
		

> I'm like New York - so good they named me twice!



Isn't the next line ... all the scandal and the vice ?


----------



## Hertz van Rental

tempra said:
			
		

> I'm like New York - so good they named me twice!


This from the man with six wives


----------



## tempra

Lensmeister said:
			
		

> Isn't the next line ... all the scandal and the vice ?



You say that like it's a bad thing


----------



## Rob

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> So now we have tempra _and_ Tempra?
> I didn't think this place was roomy enough for an echo...



No you are mistaken.

Rob :mrgreen:


----------



## cbay

Hi I am very intrestin in attending but what are the dates you have decided upon?


----------



## tempra

April 22 - 23 is the first one


----------



## nitefly

cbay said:
			
		

> Hi I am very intrestin in attending but what are the dates you have decided upon?



I told you on MSN and they're on the first post


----------



## cbay

Okay, That is the weekend of the London Marathon isnt it?


----------



## nitefly

I think so  I don't think I will be able to make the first one anymore as I will be on holiday in Skegness :| I am not sure though it might be a few days after.


----------



## mentos_007

WOW! why the heck did I miss this thread?!?! London... London... once again? why not?!!!


----------



## PlasticSpanner

You coming then Alex?  :thumbup:


----------



## duncanp

i hope to come to the september one, although it is the last week of the summer holidays...


----------



## Simon

Hiya all,

I'm new to the forum, and would love to meet up in London.

What are the final plans, are we to meet up for a drink before hand.


----------



## Hertz van Rental

Simon said:
			
		

> What are the final plans, are we to meet up for a drink before hand.


I think meeting up for a drink _is_ the plan


----------



## Simon

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> I think meeting up for a drink _is_ the plan


 
Thanks,

Is there a time and place for both days?


----------



## PlasticSpanner

I think that ball's in Robs court!

Just hope he picks a better pub than the one in Altringham!


----------



## Rob

I turn my back for one minute and this is what happens....


Simon, good to see a new person looking for a meet. I can assure you that pubs will feature heavily in our meetup plans. As long as it's not *up north* then I can pick a pub ok. 

London Marathon eh??? Oh goodness it is. Nuts, that's gonna make things interesting. Still, may work to our advantage - more people and more cameras and less grief I would think. Might be a bit more crowded, but that said, 14m people take public transport every day in London, so I can't see a couple of ruddy joggers upsetting things too much. I may, of course, be wrong.

I think we need to meet up mid morning - as people will be travelling a fair distance. I'd personally vote for meeting at Blackfriars Station, as it's pretty easy to spot people there and the views are interesting as well. So, how about 10.30am Blackfriars Station? That way, once there's a few people there, we can wander around the vicinity to wait for the stragglers.

Anyone?

Rob


----------



## lostprophet

Rob said:
			
		

> I turn my back for one minute and this is what happens....
> 
> 
> Simon, good to see a new person looking for a meet. I can assure you that pubs will feature heavily in our meetup plans. As long as it's not *up north* then I can pick a pub ok.
> 
> London Marathon eh??? Oh goodness it is. Nuts, that's gonna make things interesting. Still, may work to our advantage - more people and more cameras and less grief I would think. Might be a bit more crowded, but that said, 14m people take public transport every day in London, so I can't see a couple of ruddy joggers upsetting things too much. I may, of course, be wrong.
> 
> I think we need to meet up mid morning - as people will be travelling a fair distance. I'd personally vote for meeting at Blackfriars Station, as it's pretty easy to spot people there and the views are interesting as well. So, how about 10.30am Blackfriars Station? That way, once there's a few people there, we can wander around the vicinity to wait for the stragglers.
> 
> Anyone?
> 
> Rob


 
No probs for me as I'll be going into Padd or Waterloo then tubing it across even If I'm late I have your number Rob so I can ring you


----------



## cbay

The Marathon wont cause any problems except I may have to work and cover the event. therefore I will be down for the weekend so I will deffo meet up most likely. Will need telephone numbers etc to ring and see where you lot are etc.


----------



## Rob

*The List (again!):*
 PlasticSpanner
 Rob
 Lensmeister (saturday only)
 Hertz (maybe)
 lostprophet (sunday only)
cbay (maybe)
Archangel (maybe)
Tempra (sat, maybe sunday)
Simon (both maybe?)

The time: 10.30am
The place: Blackfriars Station (both days)

Rob


**April 22nd/23rd 2006**


----------



## Hertz van Rental

Rob said:
			
		

> So, how about 10.30am Blackfriars Station?


I think we will all need to wear white carnations and carry copies of Pigbreeder's Gazette so we can recognise each other.
And naturally we will use the TPF handshake (Type III) to confirm identities. Can't be too careful.


----------



## PlasticSpanner

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> I think we will all need to wear white carnations and carry copies of Pigbreeder's Gazette so we can recognise each other.
> And naturally we will use the TPF handshake (Type III) to confirm identities. Can't be too careful.


 
I hit my hand in the same spot 3 times today with a hammer so I'm afraid the type III secret handshake is out for me!


----------



## Lensmeister

Rob said:
			
		

> *The List (again!):*
> PlasticSpanner
> Rob
> Lensmeister (saturday only)
> Hertz (maybe)
> lostprophet (sunday only)
> cbay (maybe)
> Archangel (maybe)
> Tempra (sat, maybe sunday)
> Simon (both maybe?)
> 
> The time: 10.30am
> The place: Blackfriars Station (both days)
> 
> Rob
> 
> 
> **April 22nd/23rd 2006**



May I suggest the Ticket Office / Hall - The Thamleslink one (now called First Capital Connect) *NOT* the underground one.   Looks like the best bet .... There is a WHSmiths there, and a coffee pace to.  You'll all be a ble to spot me .. Fat bloke, Greying hair, probably a red coat (no Butlins jokes), and a black/brown rucksack with me kit in it !


----------



## PlasticSpanner

Looks like I may be arriving by train since my wife isn't keen on accompanying me! 

I can get a direct train from Crewe to London Euston for £18 (?)

Now how do I get from Euston to Blackfriars Station anyone?


----------



## Rob

PlasticSpanner said:
			
		

> Looks like I may be arriving by train since my wife isn't keen on accompanying me!
> 
> I can get a direct train from Crewe to London Euston for £18 (?)
> 
> Now how do I get from Euston to Blackfriars Station anyone?


Northern Line (how appropriate) south bound to Embankment, change to District and Circle line east bound to Blackfriars. Northern line trains are marked Kennington/Morden, District Line trains marked Tower Hill/Upminster.

Or... catch the Victoria Line north to King's Cross Thameslink and get the train to Brighton/Wimbledon/Bromley etc. which stops at Blackfriars. Or walk to King's Cross, it's an interesting area!


----------



## Rob

Lensmeister said:
			
		

> May I suggest the Ticket Office / Hall - The Thamleslink one (now called First Capital Connect) *NOT* the underground one.   Looks like the best bet .... There is a WHSmiths there, and a coffee pace to.  You'll all be a ble to spot me .. Fat bloke, Greying hair, probably a red coat (no Butlins jokes), and a black/brown rucksack with me kit in it !



Yeah, somewhere between the top level Thameslink concourse and the platforms 1/2/3/4 is probably the best area. Bet the coffee shop is shut on weekends!!!

I'll be looking out for a horizontally endowed redcoat masquerading as a bomber then! 

Rob


----------



## Mansi

i wanna come too :cry:



seriously... you guys have a great time!
and i shall make it to the uk next year hopefully


----------



## Lensmeister

So who from Overseas is comming ?


----------



## Arch

oh, just to update, i definately wont be able to make this one  ...... but have a great time everyone and take loads of pics to keep up the british end eh. :thumbup:


----------



## cbay

Right I have decided I am most likely coming for the whole weekend but need to know where bouts we are meeting etc as need to book a hotel!


----------



## allyv

I might chance it aswell i think you are getting cheap fairs on the train at the mo so i would be weel up for it. Be nice to have a talk about cameras with people who know what there on about.


----------



## Lensmeister

allyv said:
			
		

> I might chance it aswell i think you are getting cheap fairs on the train at the mo so i would be weel up for it. Be nice to have a talk about cameras with people who know what there on about.




When you find them can you show us them too ... :lmao:


----------



## mentos_007

Lensmeister said:
			
		

> When you find them can you show us them too ... :lmao:




hahahahaha right...


----------



## Lensmeister

Are you coming along then Aleksandra?

Mansi should come too ... she gets good ones of people .. and there are some very strange looking people in London ... More on the 22nd April !


----------



## Mansi

Lensmeister said:
			
		

> Mansi should come too ... she gets good ones of people .. and there are some very strange looking people in London ... More on the 22nd April !


ahhh how i wish wrong timing with the money and well 'time'... cuz im already headed to Thailand for 2 weeks and another place for 2... looks tight... 
i promise... next year i'll be there  :thumbup: :mrgreen: :hugs:


----------



## Rob

cbay said:
			
		

> Right I have decided I am most likely coming for the whole weekend but need to know where bouts we are meeting etc as need to book a hotel!



All the information is in the post - we're meeting at 10.30am at Blackfriars station rail concourse. If you need my mobile number (highly recommended) then PM me. As for hotels, the place I mentioned earlier in this thread is cheap n cheerful.

Rob


----------



## LaFoto

Ah, this thread makes my mouth water, but I cannot have been to one meet-up only last weekend and to the next next weekend. It is just not possible. But a September-meet-up is in the planning? Dates set? Hey, that is so cool. That one might as well work out... who knows? I'll do my very, very best for the September one! Even JoCose said he might "make" that one, eh? 

Post a big fat photo thread on yours, folks. Please do. 
And people like Lensmeister MUST have the September-one in mind, too, will you, Neil? Please! I had so hoped to already meet you last year in August! And Archangel, and more and more and more . . And my "old" friends, too, eh? September, too? Say yes.


----------



## cbay

Right I will be there, Unsure what time I arrive @ Euston but I will give you a ring Rob as Ive got ur mobile number. Out of intrest what are the plans on Saturday, as afraid Ive got to work on the Sunday photoing the Marathon.


----------



## Rob

cbay said:
			
		

> Right I will be there, Unsure what time I arrive @ Euston but I will give you a ring Rob as Ive got ur mobile number. Out of intrest what are the plans on Saturday, as afraid Ive got to work on the Sunday photoing the Marathon.



Well, basically do a walking tour of the Blackfriars area, encompassing the things mentioned earlier that are worth photographing - river side, St Paul's, wobbly bridge, the Tower, St Bride's, Fleet street, Millennium wheel, then probably lunch/pub type thing and see what happens. There's so much to see, it depends on what people want to shoot.

Rob


----------



## Rob

Pictures now available here: http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=47924 

Rob


----------

